
Ask HN: How could I simulate the TCP/IP Illustrated test network? - dilldog
I just recently bought TCP&#x2F;IP Illustrated volume 1 first edition for cheap -- as a &#x2F;starting point&#x2F; to try to freshen up my basic knowledge of networking fundamentals since the book gets good reviews here -- and I see that they reference a test network throughout the book that looks like the following<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;5rpJQKV<p>Now I&#x27;m not the sharpest tool in the shed, but some of these operating systems seem to be quite dated, and I&#x27;m unsure if I can even find them to use in virtualbox. Additionally, I&#x27;ve no clue what a Telebit NetBlazer is or what would represent a modem if I attempt to setup a virtual environment to emulate this network.<p>So my question is, what would be the easiest way for me to come as close as possible to emulating this test network that the book references so that I can get the most out of the material?
======
dnh44
Maybe try Minix?

[https://www.minix3.org](https://www.minix3.org)

